# Reinicios de pc mientras juego



## piripipri (Feb 11, 2009)

hola !
lo primero gracias por adelantado a todos los que porlomenos leereis esto para intentar ayudarme

pues bien el caso es que jugando se me reinicia el ordenador

al call of duty 5 no dura ni 15 minutos
al gta 4 dura 1h 30 min o asi
y al f1 challengue hay dias que aguanta y otros no

solo acurre jugando0

xp
tengo un intel core 2 duo6400 2.13g
3 gigas de ram
placa asus p5ld2
grafica 9800gt (antes ati radeon x1300series)mismo fallo
disco duro 200 mb (tras varios formateos sigue iwal)
fuente 500 w
xp


cosas que ya e echo:
- desactivado el reinicio automatico
- testeado todas las ram con el memtest
- limpiar todo el ordenador(por temperatura no es)

nose que mas deciros

gracias a los que me ayuden

si necesitais saber algo mas del ordenador decirmelo

gracias


----------



## santiago (Feb 11, 2009)

ufff si me habra pasado

fijate la temperatura de todos los componentes de la pc, a mi me pasaba que cuando el micro o la placa de video calentaba, la mobo se reiniciaba, 

desmonta el disipador del micro y ponele mas grasa siliconada, o pasta disipadora, como le digan alla, si sigue el roblema, lo mismo pero con la placa de video

saludos


----------



## fbollini (Feb 11, 2009)

Puede ser la fuente a mi me paso varias veces, si podes deci la marca de la fuente y el amperaje en las lineas de 12v


----------



## EzEkieL (Feb 11, 2009)

Resulta que me pasaba lo mismo..
Revise las temperaturas.. y la del micro principal... se elevaba...
Cuando lo reviso, estaba todo bien, pero lo saco igual y veo que tenia muy poca grasa siliconada (los vivos le ponen lo justo) le puse lo que corresponde... y no me fallo nunca mas...


----------



## piripipri (Feb 11, 2009)

en la tienda me lo desmontaron y le echaron pasta termica pero me dijeron que no encontraron el problema


la fuente es de 500 w 

adjunto foto del everest con los voltajes


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 11, 2009)

puede ser que la fuente sea el problema por que no se las puede cuando esta a full la tarjeta de video si la fuente es generica intenta probar con otra de mas wattaje y de marca (topower, hec...) o lo otro abre tu pc y en la fuente hay una etiqueta donde muestra los voltajes y amperajes si le puedes sacar una foto y subirla mejor  

saludos


----------



## piripipri (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## fbollini (Feb 11, 2009)

yo intentaria conseguir otra fuente ya que por la información que pusiste la tuya es generica, tiene solo un rail de 12 volt lo cual no es recomendable para una pc como la tuya. Por una linea de 12 v no deberia de circular mas de 20A (240 Watt),  si te fijas las fuentes de marca rara vez superan ese limite.


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 11, 2009)

sip concuerdo con fbollini intenta conseguirte alguna fuente que tenga mas salidas de 12v, a la hora de tener un pc un poco mas potente hay que pensar en invertir en una buena fuente o sino te seguira dando el mismo problema 

saludos


----------



## piripipri (Feb 11, 2009)

ok
gracias

espero que sea eso porque cambiarla para nada ......

muchas gracias


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok no te preocupes es tu fuente espero que lo soluciones pronto saludos


----------



## fbollini (Feb 11, 2009)

cuando compres una fuente fijate que sea de marca, Zalman, Antec, Powercooler, ThermalTake, Coolermaster, Topower o Enermax (son las mas recomendadas) y si ves algún modelo que te interese lo mejor seria que busques algun review en internet antes para tener una idea de la calidad o pregunta acá. Saludos.


----------



## piripipri (Feb 11, 2009)

el problema es que yo no me atrevo a instalarla y tendria que ir a una tienda a que me la montaran


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 11, 2009)

instalar una fuente es sencillo por que todo calza justo y nunca va a ver dos conexiónes iguales (con esepcion de los moldex por que esos si pueden ir conectados en cualquier periferico ), mi recomendación es que juntes dinero y te vayas por una topower son excelentes y no defraudan. si te urge te puedo ayudar a instalarla a distancia  

saludos


----------



## fbollini (Feb 11, 2009)

como dice deniel144 es muy facil y no te podes equivocar, si lo haces tranquilo es casi imposible que rompas algo, primero te diria que te pongas a buscar la fuente orientandote con los precios de internet despues la compras y si tenes alguna duda te orientamos


----------



## piripipri (Feb 11, 2009)

cuantos watios?
800?


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 11, 2009)

falto Corsair, para una pc como esa una fuente de 800 o 850w reales anda bien. una fuente Antec Quadro de 850W da para un Q6600 @ 3.6 con una Asus Maximus Formula x38 @ Rampage formula y 2 4870 en CrossfireX


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 11, 2009)

es mucha fuente, es que mira muchas veces hay fuentes genericas de 400w y las de marca de 350w las de marcas rinden mucho mas que las genericas, yo te recomiendo una como estahttp://catalogo.madboxpc.com/ficha/8004/ (esa pag es de chile pero puede buscar en españa demas que encuentras) es una fuente muy confiable y no tendrás problemas de energia 
y bueno si no dispones de mucho dinero buscaremos una alternativa mas economica

saludos


----------



## fbollini (Feb 11, 2009)

no creo que haga falta tanto, depende mucho si vas a actualizar hard o no, de todas formas con una fuente de 550 W ya andarias mas que bien. Te digo esto porque yo tiro una 9800GT con una coolermaster 460 WATT. Podes fijarte en esta pagina http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp ahi configure tu equipo me lo calculo en 320 watt, pero por seguridad y relacion costo/watt te recomiendo que no compres una con menos de 550 W.


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 11, 2009)

eso si pero la fuente m2 es muy buena ademas pensé en el futuro upgrade que quiera hacer si quieres una de 550w te recomiendo una HEC 550TW-TF = es muy buena marca y fuente 


saludos


----------



## piripipri (Feb 12, 2009)

gracias

las mirare de 700 - 800 pensando en el futuro


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 12, 2009)

ok depues nos cuentas como te fue 

saludos


----------

